# Neon Tetra Murder!!!!!!



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

I woke up this morning and I found one of my Neon Tetras dead!!!!! I have them in a 10gal tank with my male betta so i asumed he was the culprit but I noticed the tetra are fighting each other. There is one tetra in the corner of the tank near the bottom and he/she attacks anything that comes near and i also noticed that they arent swimming together like normal.... whats going on????


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

they only swim together when stressed or frightened.how big is your tank? how many fishes are in it? is there enough hiding places?


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

I have them in a 10 gal tank with lots of plants and a log... I have 4 tetras now was going to buy 4 more today if i can get them to stop attacking each other
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't have fewer than 6 at any given time. They seem to be more comfortable in larger numbers.


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have fewer than 6 at any given time. They seem to be more comfortable in larger numbers.


Thats why i was gonna buy 4 more... When i got them saturday i didnt know they needed at least 6


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad you are learning about your fish. Best of luck with them.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah small shoal fishes need at least 6 :-D


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think that might be your problem. When my population dropped to 4 from 6 they became quite mean with each other. I think if you baught the 4 more the aggression will tail off.


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone i bought 4 more snd everything seems to be ok now!!!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great to hear  I found my tetras were more entertaining in their group of 7.  Enjoy.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i have over 40 tetra's of 5 or 6 species in comunity tank. they play tag all day long :lol:


----------

